# Events Coming to Milwaukee, WI



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 3, 2019)

*Hi All...

If you are touring the Great Lakes area and planning to come to Milwaukee, a lot going on and I thought I better post them here now than later. And if you're interested in busking, these are the places to be!!!

2019 Summer Solstice Street Festival Milwaukee's East side June 22, 2019
https://www.theeastside.org/happenings/summer-soulstice/
Summerfest The World's Largest Music Festival. This is a great place to busk outside the North Gate! Getting there: if your coming by Amtrash, the Hound (Greyhound) or Megabus to the Intermodal Station, across the street grab the trolley (it's free) a couple blocks away, get off on the stop across from Milwaukee's Public Market. Just head east and you'll run into the North Gate, just follow the crowd! They don't allow backpacks in anymore. I'll be there Friday June, 28th!
https://summerfest.com/
Comic Book Fan? Wisconsin's Comic Book Convention is a couple blocks north of the Intermodal Station in Milwaukee, can't miss it!*
https://wisconsincomicconvention.com/
Brady Street Festival later in July, this is my favorite street in Milwaukee! I live not far from there! Located on Milwaukee's lower East side.
http://bradystreet.org/documents/20-brady-st-festival
Please bookmark if you're coming this way!!!


----------

